# Who remembers these Christmas decorations?



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Nov 24, 2014)

YES !  I remember them.  The candles made the star and angels revolve and the bells ring.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 24, 2014)

We always had the bubble lights and the big bulb lights. When one went out, they all went out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2014)

Had the bubble lights and big bulbs too, I really like the way trees looked way back in the day.  We also used the icicle thin hanging tinsel, nowadays, there's so many gaudy lights and other excessive trimmings, that you don't even know there's a tree under there.


----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2014)

The bubble-thin glass balls that shattered when you looked at them wrong.......the spray-on snow (on the real tree was OK, but when you sprayed it on the windows, it was a bitch to get off later).....the "angel hair" that got everywhere....the tinsel that clogged up your vacuum sweeper....the little cardboard Christmas villages.  Yep, I remember and miss them all.   

Did your mother carefully fold and save the used wrapping paper so it could be re-used "next year"?  We even had to take the tinsel off the tree and lay it flat in a box.  Bows were carefully put in a box and ribbon was wound around cardboard for future use.  Any leftover Christmas seals or gift cards were saved, too.  Very little was wasted back then.  

If I save anything to use "next year", I can never find it. Stuff I bought after Christmas, stuff left over, stuff in general.  Somewhere, somewhere out there in the Twilight Zone is the "Land of Lost Christmas Items".....hey, Disney could make a holiday movie starring Wendy the Lost Wrap, Tommy the lost Tape, Caroline the lost Card.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2014)

No, we didn't save the wrapping paper. We were always a small family and it was torn to shreds immediately. I do remember the tinsel clogging the vacuum, lol. Haven't used that stuff for many, many years.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 25, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 11409
> 
> View attachment 11410



Don't remember the top one, but we definitely had the candle one.


----------



## Susie (Nov 26, 2014)

No wrapping paper, no plastic trees or ornaments when I was little (don't think plastic had been invented yet!)
Helped Grandma nr. 1 make shaped Xmas cookies, decorated with white icing, then put them on the tree (no fear of bugs, too cold!)
Grandma nr.2 stilled used real, white candles, so pretty!


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes, we had some bubble lights! Didnt have the candle spinner, but conducted saving & reusing like jujube did. Don't do much wrapping any more- grandkids like gift cards these days. Threw out a few old rolls of wrapping paper this summer when I moved, & realized I had been dragging it around for nearly 20 years!


----------

